# FreeBSD 9 and Qemu



## gentoobob (Jul 3, 2013)

So I decided to give Qemu a try. I've run into an issue. I cannot get my guest to access the internet thr_ough_ the TAP/TUN (bridge) setup as described in the BSD Cert WIKI and a few other sites.  

I have created my bridge and all my tap interfaces. I have added them as members to my bridge0 and I have added my main NIC on the host (that*'*s connected to the internet), to the bridge as well. Below are the links I have tried to use and followed word for word.

http://bsdwiki.reedmedia.net/wiki/networking_qemu_virtual_bsd_systems.html

http://romain.blogreen.org/blog/2007/09/setting-up-qemu-for-networking-under-freebsd/

https://wiki.freebsd.org/qemu

If something is missing from these guides that I haven*'*t tried, please let me know. If this bridge was working correctly my guest should be able to get DHCP from my router on my LAN.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sossego (Jul 4, 2013)

Have you tried contacting the QEmu users mailing list?
Aurelian Jarno is known for his prebuilt QEmu packages. If you can contact him, he may be able to help. This requires some searching.


----------



## gentoobob (Jul 4, 2013)

I will check into that.  Thank you.


----------

